# Domains in Confixx



## GalaxyWarrior (3. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich habe einen Root mit SuSE 9.1 und einer IP Adresse.
Die Standart Domains des Servers war 

username.ipx10368.ipxserver.de

Nun habe ich eine Weitere Domain ( tuxx-it.de ) erworben und einen DNS Eintrag Setzen lassen.
Außerdem habe ich die Domain in Confixx als Standart Domain eingerichtet.
Nach meiner Logik müsste ich nun Domains der Form

username.tuxx-it.de

anstelle von

username.ipx10368.ipxserver.de

vergeben können.
Dies funktioniert leider nicht. Ich kann den Server nur erreichen, wenn ich beim Anbieter meine Domain eine Weiterleitung einrichte. Dies ist aber wohl nicht Sinn der Sache.
Beim Anbieter bei welchem ich die Domain habe, habe ich einen A-Eintrag auf die IP meines Servers gesetzt. Aber ich weiß nicht ob das richtig ist.
Per Support Mail wurde mir gesagt, dass das nur eine Einstellungssache bei Confixx ist.

Kann mir jemand helfen? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
GalaxyWarrior


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (4. Februar 2005)

Hi leute,
heut morgen wach ich auf und die Domain funktioniert. Ich haba nix verändert, und trozdem funktioniert es. Manchmal kommen mir PC's sehr unlogisch vor .   
Aber naja, hauptsache es geht ^^.
Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Februar 2005)

Aus gutem Grund raten wir von einem Rootserver für Nicht-Administratoren ab!
Aber ich will nicht meckern sondern erklären um Wissen zu mehren   

Der Domainname hat absolut nichts mit DNS & Co zu tun, zumindest nicht in dem Sinne wie es hier gemeint ist. Ganz einfach gesagt:

Der Domainname wird auf die IP geschaltet, fertig. Mehr passiert nicht von aussen. Die restlichen Einstellungen müssen nun im Webserver/Mailserver/FTP-Server, etc. eingestellt werden. Bei einer Software wie Confixx kann es sein, das geänderte Konfigurationseinträge erst mit einem Cronjob abgearbeitet werden - z. B. alle 15 Minuten oder gar alle paar Stunden. Erst dann sind die Änderungen verfügbar.

*Abschließend*
Ein Rootserver ist KEIN »PC« sondern wie der name schon sagt ein SERVER (salopp gesagt - nicht für einen, sondern für viele Benutzer/Besucher). In den richtigen Händen handelt es sich um eine gut geölte und geladene Waffe. In den falschen Händen sehr fatal ...


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (7. März 2005)

Danke für deine Ausführungen. Das ein Root Server kein "einfacher" PC ist, ist mir klar. Ich administriere schon seit 2 Jahren den Intranet Server an unserer Schule, aber ich habe nur noch keine Ahnung vom hinzufügen einer Domaine gehabt. Mitlerweile kenne ich mich aber mit dem Root sehr gut aus und habe keine Probleme mehr. Nur frage ich mich was daran Fatal ist wenn der Server in Falschen händen ist. Dann hat der jenige eben viel Geld für etwas ausgegeben, das er nicht bedienen kann. Ok, er könnte seinen Root so ungesichert lassen, das Hacker leichtes Spiel haben. Aber, wenn das Rechenzentrum richtig geschützt ist. sollte das in meinen Augen auch kein problem sein. Höchstens für den unwissenden Besitzer, und da ist er selber Schuld.
Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. März 2005)

Nein, hier betrifft das Problem eben nicht nur den 'Besitzer'. Wenn der Server gehackt wurde um einen kostenlosen FTP-Server zu haben werden warscheinlich nur einige Terrabyte Datentransfer auf denjenigen zukommen, da der Server für Warez & Co. missbraucht wird. Im fiesesten Fall ist es ein weiterer Server unter Kontrolle einiger Kids, die Rechenleistung und Bandbreite an Spammer verkaufen. Das bedeutet: Mehr Spam für alle. Oder der Server wird einfach mal mit weiteren Servern für den einen oder anderen DoS Attack o.ä. mißbraucht.

Deshalb meinte ich 'geladene Waffe'. Du würdest Dir auch keinen Wagen kaufen und dann den Schlüssel immer im Auto stecken lassen und die Fenster offen lassen, egal wo der Wagen steht 

Aber wenn Du Dich sonst mit dem System auskennst, wunderbra


----------

